# Finally - the clarity I needed...



## madteach (Nov 25, 2011)

I've posted on here about my relationship before. I have a husband who is emotionally unavailable, addicted to both video games and alcohol. 

A friend recently recommended that I read _Too Good to Leave, Too Bad to Stay_, and it has completely changed my life. By pg. 31, I realized what I was finally going to do. By pg. 49, I had the clarity that I had been needing for so long.

If you're contemplating leaving or staying, read the book. I asked my husband for a divorce 3 days ago, and I am not looking back.

A better future awaits...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You rock 

Best of luck and I'm glad you got your clarity and some self respect.

Awesome!!


----------



## JJ.the.Hutt (Apr 6, 2012)

I am reading this book right now. I have may post it flags in it. I still am feeling ambivilent tho.

I hope it helps. It does make me cry when reading it.


----------

